# Slow fishing this weekend



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Between the full moon, high pressure, and strong winds, fishing was dead for me this weekend. I fished the surf hard Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and never got a single bite. By Sunday afternoon I decided to give up on the big fish and try to catch some dinner. 
Got to one of my spots right before dark on a out going tide throwing Whippin Chickens on a 1/4oz head. On the 3rd cast I got a nice 25" than for the next hour only caught a few small trout. Not the quality of fish I was looking for, but it's better than a poke in the eye, especially after not getting a bite for 3 days in a row. One of the bigger trout had a #4 trebble hook in it's gut, I bet some pot licker was crying over loosing that fish.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Nice catch.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I wonder if those gut hooks have any long term effects on those fish or if they just stay there until they rust away.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I wonder if those gut hooks have any long term effects on those fish or if they just stay there until they rust away.


I don't think it has any effect at all. I've caught a ton of fish over the years with hooks and lures in their gut and they seemed as healthy as any other fish.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I don't think it has any effect at all. I've caught a ton of fish over the years with hooks and lures in their gut and they seemed as healthy as any other fish.


I almost always cut the stomachs open when cleaning fish if I feel something...Found three hooks, a cigarette butt, a couple half digested gulps, & a shotgun wad in a redfish last year


----------



## FishingFool21 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fishing was very slow for me too in the Rockport area only went home with one trout after 3 days of fishing. I did happen to come across a big school of reds but the largest I caught was 19 and 3/4, rest of the rats were right at 19 what a sad tease after fishing so hard lol!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey I think that's my hook?!


----------



## imfishintoday (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

FishingFool21 said:


> Fishing was very slow for me too in the Rockport area only went home with one trout after 3 days of fishing. I did happen to come across a big school of reds but the largest I caught was 19 and 3/4, rest of the rats were right at 19 what a sad tease after fishing so hard lol!


had the exact same luck Thursday in St Charles Bay, 1 keeper trout and a dozen or so reds right at 19"


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Was it slow fishing or slow catching John? Looks like a good day fishing wise. At least for me.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That would have been a great day for me. But I have read your reports and know that is a slow day for you.


----------



## BamaNTX (Aug 16, 2017)

Was great to hang out with you Chum !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

